# New proyect



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Copied the basic the idea from the web and changed it. Rough cut:









Some picks until today with a little rasp and sandpaper work. I may paint it solid color cause the wood is not so good. something like a plastic texture. Ideas and advices, as always, very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Looking good nice shape


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Try Rhino Bed Liner Spray On in a can. That will toughen it up.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Preliminary painting.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That worked, nice finish mate


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Mr. Brooks.

Now I see i misspelled Project in the topic title. Stupid me!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Done.Hope you like it.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That's very nice
How did you do the textured finish? 
It looks good.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Rust-Oleum. American Accents. Stone Textured Finish.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That is very nice looking I can't believe how nice thst looks for an out of the can finish. Nice job!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

That is a very interesting texture. Clever. Does it wear on the bands?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

STO said:


> That is a very interesting texture. Clever. Does it wear on the bands?


Not yet, but could be an issue. I may put a thin leather in between the band and the fork.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Done with a PPMG template just to try how I feel shooting TTF.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

You'll love it ???? 
Now wack a palm swell on that bad boy????


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I went nuts on red today.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Try Rhino Bed Liner Spray On in a can. That will toughen it up.


I'm still trying to figure out what's the name and brand of this product in my country. I really need a protective and hard first layer to paint my slinghshots.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

What kind of wood are you using? I see too few laminations for my comfort... It looks gorgeous though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Try Rhino Bed Liner Spray On in a can. That will toughen it up.
> ...


Look for Truck Bed Liner Spray Paint.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Cheap 18 mm. plywood. Here's raw:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


This one?

https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-248914-Automotive-15-Ounce-Coating/dp/B003CT49B2


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you are on a roll!! Nice


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

And the madness goes on.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats utter madness.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Utter madness that hopefully will give some bucks. I began selling chalices in my country.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Let me present my last creation: The Holy Chalice.

Made with the bone relics of a former Saint, now a sinner. Painted with 24k gold particles. The bands look like TBG but don't be confused: its a propietary flexible grafen band with a ratio of 100 elongation, blessed by a former Bishop, today a drunk. Pouch was made with one of the Three King's camel. The landyard, as you see, in Vatican colors, was made with the intact hair of a former virgin princess, now a lusty sinner.

Please do not insist. I cannot sell this chalice because it goes to a Christie's auction, minimum bid at U$25.000, amen.






​


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

This will be my take on an Ergo Chalice:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Update. I'm trying to make a thumb supporting mold.

























And some preliminary painting. This will be black as the face of Beelzebub to compensate for the unsuccessful Holy Chalice.









As you see, I'm basically destroying a perfect design by Mr. Dayhiker.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Woulda thought the Holy Chalice found a suitably sanctified home Ordo. Could feel the emanations from here. Like the thumb swell. Very thumby.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I sold two red Chalices, can you believe it? Got back about $20!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Some slingshots I'm working on.

*Click the image for a larger screen.*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice! I see a couple nice Stallions in there


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Baby Stallions skropi, intended for kids.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Baby Stallions skropi, intended for kids.


Nice ponies then! ????


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Mule in Cerejeira, a South American tree. A strong design indeed.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Kinda Mini Axiom.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

More Axioms or kinda. Natural and painted by request.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A first take on R10 (evolution?). Nice TTF.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Some specimens in progress. I used to dislike varnish but these days I like it.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Last batch of the year.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Just awesome, Ordo.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks SlingNerd. I'm back from holidays.

Here's the last one finished with several layers of wood glue, a nice, natural and strong finish.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Well done - neat but not gaudy!

Mike


----------

